# A new swirl



## agriffin (Mar 17, 2011)

How to do it here...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock: wow, that is awesome!!!

Gonna steal your idea for my hippy christmas soap


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

Real pretty!


----------



## krissy (Mar 17, 2011)

that is amazing!!


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 17, 2011)

I love it!  Very nice job.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow they look cool agriffin!

I love your web site, and thank you for sharing your techniques. I unmolded some 'capachinno cups' today, which were inspired by your 'pass the chai' tutorial.
Im also going to give the coat hanger and funnel swirl a go. 

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Relle (Mar 17, 2011)

Aren't you a clever girl.  Beautiful.

Just had a look at your tut, could you please tell me what size your mould is, I'll probably have to make one.

Thanks
Relle.


----------



## fionab (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you funnel swirl and then use a comb?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 17, 2011)

That's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock: 

How do you do these magical things??!!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 18, 2011)

just click on the word "how to do it" right below the pics...very creative!!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful Amanda bet it was fun to make :0) love how it looks fanned out


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 18, 2011)

How awesome is that!!
You're one talented cookie.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous soap ... I love that pattern!  I think I will have to add it to 'my list' ... yummie!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 18, 2011)

So Pretty!!!! Love them!!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Wow they look cool agriffin!
> 
> I love your web site, and thank you for sharing your techniques. I unmolded some 'capachinno cups' today, which were inspired by your 'pass the chai' tutorial.
> Im also going to give the coat hanger and funnel swirl a go.
> ...



Thanks, busymakinsoap!  Post of pic of capachinno cups...I'd love to see them.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Aren't you a clever girl.  Beautiful.
> 
> Just had a look at your tut, could you please tell me what size your mould is, I'll probably have to make one.
> 
> ...



It is a Bramble Berry 9 bar slab mold.  http://www.brambleberry.com/Baltic-Birc ... P4713.aspx


----------



## ToniD (Mar 18, 2011)

That is just so cool.   I saw it on your blog the other day and sent the link to a friend.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amanda,  I just looked at the link for the 9 bar slab mold.  Do you ever use the bottom insert in your mold?  Necessary or just a nice add on product to the mold?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2011)

No, I didn't get the bottom insert.  Some have said that the soap will stick to that worse than freezer paper.


----------



## Relle (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link.

Relle.


----------



## tomara (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow...Amanda your soaps are so amazing!!


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 19, 2011)

Incredibly cool!  You always make me smile!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw this on your blog and immediately told my Hubby to get me a block like that so I can try it.  I love it!


----------



## igbabygirl (Mar 19, 2011)

Amanda,  I love watching your tutorials and the clever ideas that you come up with and find.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! Now that is just gorgeous, and so upscale... thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

Great tutorial and amazing soapies!


----------

